# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Поздравление генерального директора РУП «Белтелеком» Сергея Ивановича Сиводедова с Новым Годом и Рож

## ByFly

Дорогие друзья!
	Примите искренние поздравления с Новым 2015 годом и светлым праздником Рождества Христова!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

